# Why am I not beautiful?



## greenandnature (Aug 2, 2015)

I feel like I can't make friends because I'm not pretty enough. I dont meet the standard of beauty even though I try. I can PM a pic because I dont want to post it publicly


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Aug 17, 2015)

people can see confidence.  act like your your the best and the world will see that.


----------



## LilySmith (Sep 2, 2015)

All people are beautiful!!! You just need to look better at yourself and you'll see that! And by the way tastes differs! I know a girl, who wasn't special at all as for me, but she had so many admirers that anyone can become jealous! So just be individual and stop thinking bad things about yourself! No one will like you until you do it on your own!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 2, 2015)

I myself am ugly that is why I buy and love so many Beauty products LOL ! Even Monica Bellucci or Brooke Shields get older but brands create special collections inspired by their eternal Beauty and for us average girls / women well we Have Beauty products to Make us feel prettier. Beauty never lasts, one day you wake up old . Such is our fate, to me that is not a problem at all, Life does not contain just the word Beauty Life contains thousands of words !


----------

